# Heading to Flagler Beach mid-late July...what's biting?



## Fisherman Frank (Dec 27, 2013)

Someday I will live near an ocean pier and spend a good deal of my day overlooking the sea, but, until then...

Making a trip to Flagler Beach to visit my sister the last 10 days of July or so. I have only fished the Florida piers over Christmas break and Spring Break - I have no experience fishing ocean piers during the summer. 

I really don't care too much about catching a ton of fish - I just want to be out there, but... I would greatly appreciate any tips or advice or insights as to what is hitting, and what they're hitting, during the mid-summer.

THANKS A BUNCH!

~FF


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Fisherman Frank said:


> Someday I will live near an ocean pier and spend a good deal of my day overlooking the sea, but, until then...
> 
> Making a trip to Flagler Beach to visit my sister the last 10 days of July or so. I have only fished the Florida piers over Christmas break and Spring Break - I have no experience fishing ocean piers during the summer.
> 
> ...


I fished symrna a few days ago and we had a blast. Just a bit south of flager. We caught whiting. Small pomps. 16" blk drum and 3-4 ft black nose sharks are cruising the beach. We fished 5:30 am - 9:00 am low tide. It seems once the sun gets high the fishing slows... high tide or not. Once u get down there you definitly want to expierment with time of day.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

X2 on *"experiment with time of day"*

the sun is BRUTAL from noon to late afternoon - brutal - sucks the life right out of you.
but ..... WE FISH IT ANYWAY !!! lol
oh, and be prepared for a pop up afternoon thunderstorm on the beach every day.


----------



## Fisherman Frank (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks, guys!

Yeah - I was wondering about the heat. Never been to Florida during the summer, and - really - I'm not much for very hot weather. I was kind of hoping there would be ocean breezes on the pier to help keep things tolerable. It is what it is! If the heat is too much for me, I will fish very early (the pier opens at 6:00am) and then back again in the evening (the pier is open until midnight). At least I'll get some good fishing in that way!

Oh - and regarding that t-storm....yeah, it seems you guys get those just about everyday down there. But they're pretty short-lived, eh?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

yep - short bursts of heavy sea breeze storms, then they are gone.
BUT - Florida is the *LIGHTNING CAPITOL OF THE WORLD !!* so pay attention to the clouds.
Our 94* temps coupled with very high humidity will take a toll on you quickly in the full sun, breeze or no breeze.
early morning - late afternoon would be a good call, especially if you are not heat tolerable. (myself included)
Go to some of our local TV stations on the web and check the weather patterns
www.wesh.com www.clickorlando.com www.wftv.com www.wkmg.com
they cover most of the Florida East Coast ..... GOOD LUCK !!!

If you can snag one of those folding chairs and a clip-on umbrella, that would help a _*GREAT DEAL*_
Then, snag your sisters yard cart or kids wagon to haul all your stuff in. LOL and the COOLER !!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Flagler Live Doplar Radar weather = http://orlando.justweather.com/#position=12


View attachment 12620


----------



## Fisherman Frank (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks - actually ordered a Beach Buddy fishing cart and had it sent to her house!


----------

